
Memorandum from Maury Maverick to Everybody in Smaller War Plants Corporation - guillaume8375
https://research.archives.gov/id/7788338
======
guillaume8375
A funny - but real, it seems - 1944 memo warning against the use of
gobbledygook in memoranda. Seen on
[http://boingboing.net/2016/04/29/1944-memo-from-manager-
sick...](http://boingboing.net/2016/04/29/1944-memo-from-manager-sick-of.html)

According to [http://www.futilitycloset.com/2016/04/29/clear-
purpose](http://www.futilitycloset.com/2016/04/29/clear-purpose), this is the
first known usage of gobbledygook to refer to obscure jargon.

